# Major diamond players on the ASX?



## tech/a (11 April 2006)

Noticed Diamond stocks flying.
NAD,KIM I'm sure there are many more.

Any Fundies out there throw some light on the interest.

Who are the main players in Diamonds listed on the ASX?


----------



## kgee (11 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*

There's a few out there ...Elkedra Diamonds  has a small mine in Brazil with production starting next month... it's one to watch. If there are no hiccups this should move quite nicely.
I hold a few so I am biased.


----------



## kevro (11 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*

Hi,
     Paramount Mining PCP look OK also, Excellent ann today also which gave it the kick along it needed.

Kevro


----------



## Julia (11 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*

Prospector

Shouldn't this be your thread?!!

Cheers

Julia


----------



## Prospector (11 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Prospector
> 
> Shouldn't this be your thread?!!
> 
> ...




I'm here....I thought the same thing as soon as I saw the header  

Hmm, I have some FDL shares residual from a purchase, but they arent exactly flying atm! :headshake


----------



## BraceFace (14 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*

Apparently diamond companies are doing quite well on overseas sharemarkets (so I'm told by a reliable source).
I have some interest in a seed deal for Nare Diamonds. They should be floating on the London AIM in the next few months.
If you are interested in overseas markets keep an eye on this one. They have some exciting prospects in South Africa.


----------



## Milk Man (14 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*

Anyone have any tips on direct investment in precious stones? (Marry a rich dude says prospector  ) Ive often considered learning how to tell their value; i'll have a sniff around but any advice much appreciated.

(edit)- Found this site www.diamondgrading.com/ seems pretty comprehensive in case anyone else interested.


----------



## nizar (14 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> Hmm, I have some FDL shares residual from a purchase, but they arent exactly flying atm! :headshake




They are now ... up 62.5% since wednesday !!


----------



## kgee (20 April 2006)

*Re: DIAMONDS*

Anyone following EDN ,some good gains in the last few days


----------

